# What are your biggest pet peeves you see in other dog owners?



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Putting dogs outside and letting them bark! In todays world that is just pure stupid!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

People who come into the vets office with their dog way ahead on a flexi lead. It makes me crazy. Is your dog sick? Do you see that lady with the cat who dislikes dogs? Yes, you say your dog is friendly, but it is growling!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The ones that having the attitude like they are gods gift to mankind. Supposedly these people know everything there is to know about dogs and supposed experts on every topic. 

Their dogs of course are just wonderful in their eyes, but the don't ever bother to train them properly. All the good people and their trained dogs suffer because of them.

They seem to just rant on how a particular training will work for every dog ever born. Same goes for what to feed them. Their expert opinion can't be refuted of course as they are experts for evry single dog born on the planet.

It burns me but I just nod my head and move on. You can't teach stupid nor can a closed mind be opened.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really just people who turn the dogs outside whether that's with a fence or an electric fence and even after the dogs have jumped the fence or run through the wire to attack dogs walking past. 

I would be embarrassed and ashamed if my dogs ever got out ONCE to posture at a passing dog. Not even talking attacks! 

And you have people who do not learn their lesson from the first time and keep turning the dogs loose. It's probably not going to stop until their dogs get smacked by a car and killed, severely injured by somebody protecting themselves or their dog... or their dog is going to hurt somebody. 

I do have more minor or major pet peeves about other dog owners, but nothing really to share. Big or little, I think they're probably more petty or nuances than anything else.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

People who don't clean up after their dogs. (I live in a highly-populated area.) 

Ones who pull their dogs on their leashes. They make walking their dogs look like an annoying choir, rather than a sheer enjoyment. 

People who approach my puppy and don't ask if they could pet him or play with him. (This is especially annoying when I'm trying to train him outside.) 

And people who feed other people's dogs treats without asking for permission.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

A couple of my pet peeves are people who let their dogs run loose (especially the big, dog aggressive dogs) and people who don't pick up after their dogs.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Owners who talk that baby crap talk to their pets.
Owners who are the supreme authority of everything dog.
People that get that "tude" towards owners of rescues.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

People who don't have control of their dog. Having pets but only pay attention to them when THEY need a stress reliever by petting them otherwise they don't exist. Irresponsible owners who think that their dogs don't need exercise and mental stimulation. People that can't afford or unwilling to pay for the care of their pet. I've always stressed with my daughter if you can't afford the vet bills then you shouldn't have a pet. They deserve better.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought of one more that's not specifically the "OMG that crazy person" type of petty or nuance type that's more about the personality and education of the person vs the type of dog owner that they are. 

This peeve - do you see this dog's feet? The toenails sticking out? 

To put this in perspective - 










^ This is what nails look like when the lady helping me groom tells me the nails need trimming. I don't think it's reasonable to expect every dog owner to trim the nails very very short (and I honestly don't even think it's reasonable for the dogs who have nails for a reason!), but when you have nails that are really long and splitting and toes getting twisted because of the nails - I really hate to see that. It probably hurts the dogs to walk on that.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Those that don't care enough to take good care of their dogs, that means many things.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Loose dogs in the back of trucks-I cringe every time.

People who let their dogs out front with them off leash knowing they are dog aggressive. My neighbor down the street does this. Your dog attacks every dog it sees walk by, there is no way you can still be surprised by this!

People who have dogs as "lawn ornaments" that never interact with them other than to give them food/water.

People who let their kids walk their dogs. #1, your kid isn't strong enough to hold that dog. #2, would your kid know how to respond if another off-leash dog attacked your dog? Bad situation for the dog, and frankly for your kid.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My neighbors who refuse to use treats or a clicker to train their sweet, but wildly enthusiastic dog, because she "should want to obey me." 

They walk her with a Flexi-leash...and an e-collar. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Being mean to dogs, like yelling at them instead of showing them what you want, ignoring them while they're being good and then pushing or swatting them when they're doing something you don't like, etc.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

People who walk their dogs on flexi-leads and allow them to charge my dogs head-on. We usually move to the other side of the street when we see someone coming with dogs on flexi leads. So annoying.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

People who yell at their pups instead of training them. When out walking and I see a pup day after day chained to a tree ( why have a dog?)


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

People who leave their dogs in the backyard & aren't allowed in the house.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Flexi-leads period, at least the corded ones. I still have a vicious burn scar on the back of my left leg from having a dog running on the full length of his flexi bank a sharp turn around me 18 years ago. I shudder to think what would have happened had the cord hit a few inches higher at the tendon. In the wrong hands, those things can be incredibly dangerous.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Megora said:


> I thought of one more that's not specifically the "OMG that crazy person" type of petty or nuance type that's more about the personality and education of the person vs the type of dog owner that they are.
> 
> This peeve - do you see this dog's feet? The toenails sticking out?
> 
> ...


This has always been a pet peeve of mine also, and I have totally jinxed myself. I've talked about people leaving their dog's nails to long for years. Now, only the very tips of my 15 year old Rat Terrier's nails can be trimmed. She has arthritis in her feet and for some reason trimming her nails made it worse. Now, I feel like people are staring and talking about me because of it. Guilty conscious because I used to do it to them. Haha.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Off leash dogs in the streets. I'll have Bear off leash in my driveway but I keep a strict eye on him and make sure he is in a sit/stay if someone is passing the house. Other people not so much. 

Toy breeds treated as toys instead of dogs. A woman brought her "teacup apple head chihuahua" to a class in a bag. No leash in sight. With full knowledge that one of her classmates is deathly afraid of dogs, even one that isn't more than a pound soaking wet. The dog proceeded to cause a ruckus when it slipped the bag and growled at everything in sight. I'm normally not afraid of dogs but I refused to touch it cause I could tell it was close to going over its threshold and biting.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

High drive field dogs of any breed that are kenneled because the owner says they destroy things in the house. They get no exercise and are left in a kennel until its time to train. Then the poor thing comes out of the kennel exploding with energy and has no ability to understand what's going on during training. Poor dog. Then the owner gets too frustrated and back in the kennel they go.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

People who don't respect leash laws, people who have their dog in the back up pick up trucks, people who don't treat their pet like a member of the family.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

People with small dogs who laugh when they jump on you, bark at you, steal things from your dogs, etc. then yell at [my] big dog for doing the same things.

People that think rubbing their dogs nose in their excrement housetrains them.

People that tell me "you should swat her when she's bad". NO.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate to see people kennel there dog outside and do nothing more than throw it food and fill the dirty water dish. The dog down the road is in a kennel and he is old and has lived in the kennel his whole life. When we walk by he comes out of his house and keeps falling over. My heart breaks for this old boy.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ignorant 110 lb wannabe 'gangsta' punks (that my teenage daughter could no doubt beat the snot out of) with bicycle chains around the necks of their off leash pit's neck who swagger and smirk as their dogs terrorize people and other dogs...with a few notable exceptions


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Megora said:


> I don't think it's reasonable to expect every dog owner to trim the nails very very short (and I honestly don't even think it's reasonable for the dogs who have nails for a reason!), but when you have nails that are really long and splitting and toes getting twisted because of the nails - I really hate to see that. It probably hurts the dogs to walk on that.


I see so many dogs whose owners are otherwise pretty conscientious whose dogs have toenails so long it's affecting the way the foot splays. Add an overfed dog to those undertrimmed nails, and is it any surprise that these dogs get early arthritis and joint trouble?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> People who come into the vets office with their dog way ahead on a flexi lead. It makes me crazy. Is your dog sick? Do you see that lady with the cat who dislikes dogs? Yes, you say your dog is friendly, but it is growling!



Ugh, yes!!!! I was just in the vets office today and this elderly lady was letting her beagle or something walk all around the vets at the end of the flexi. I love flexis myself, and get irritated when people talk about getting them banned, but if you choose to use one then use some sense and use it correctly!

Once I was in the waiting room at the vet and someone opened up the front door, had their dog go in, then they left to go get their other dog out of the car. So here's this dog just wandering around the waiting room with nobody to watch it. Really?


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

People who say they hate their dog. Why have a dog? And people who say their dog is so stupid/dumb and actually mean it. To these people I want to say "no you're dumb since you don't know how to train them!" ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> I thought of one more that's not specifically the "OMG that crazy person" type of petty or nuance type that's more about the personality and education of the person vs the type of dog owner that they are.
> 
> This peeve - do you see this dog's feet? The toenails sticking out?
> 
> ...



Oh boy! Normally I'm a toenail picky person but can you guys tell me if Bear's are too long? They are about a week away from a trimming (I tip his nails for the most part, and grind the rough edges away). Don't mind his fuzzy toes. 
















I poked this toenail out so you can sorta see how long it is. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just thought of another!
When you are at an off leash dog park, and another owner lets their dog beat up your dog and does nothing about it! We had an incident with a big pit at the dog park who started chasing Ripley , growling and barking at her, to the point where she came up to me with her tail in between her legs and was terrified! As soon as she came up to me, I grabbed her leash and off we went. The owner just stood there and said, he's just playing.... No thanks! Keep control of your dogs!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Owners of small snarky dogs that pick them up when you walk by with your dog/s on leash. All the while the small dog is barking and growling, and my dogs are ignoring and politely walking past. Just because my dogs are big doesn't mean they want to eat your dog like a snack. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Dog poop left in the middle of the trail is my biggie. The other act is when dog owners are oblivious to their dogs misbehavior, or worse, don't even care. While out hiking one day, a yellow lab came up to us, and trailing behind was the owner who told me to be careful since her dog had a "thing" about goldens. A thing?

Fortunately, my favorite place to hike charges $60 a year to be a member, and this seems to be enough of a barrier to keep the riffraff out.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Many of my pet peeves have been mentioned but here's another one, people bringing small dogs and puppies into stores like Wal-mart. I guess they think since they are carrying the dog or it's in their purse, it's ok. These aren't service dogs, they are just pets but these owners must think they are above the law. Really irks me. It got so bad in my town that the local newspaper wrote an article about it telling people it was illegal to bring pets in the store. It helped a bit as I don't see it near as often. I wouldn't care if all size dogs were allowed in stores but they aren't and I don't like the attitude of the small dog owners who think they can bring their dogs wherever they please.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ripley16, you read my mind! Last week I saw a pickup truck with a golden in the back with a neon green tennis ball in it's mouth. At first I had to smile because you could see how excited the dog was, but then I thought how irresponsible. If you get hit that dog is history. 

I also dislike seeing dogs off lead, especially in the city with busy streets. I have a neighbor who's dog is never on a lead and he is smart, stays on his lawn (for the most part) but he is a distraction when other people are walking their dogs and don't know that he is a good dog. 

And probably my number one pet peeve is just not spending quality time with your dog. I see a 13-14 year old dog on my block that has little to no human contact. Having lost dogs to cancer at very young ages, I would have given anything to have had a sweet senior.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Helo's Mom said:


> Many of my pet peeves have been mentioned but here's another one, people bringing small dogs and puppies into stores like Wal-mart. I guess they think since they are carrying the dog or it's in their purse, it's ok. These aren't service dogs, they are just pets but these owners must think they are above the law. Really irks me. It got so bad in my town that the local newspaper wrote an article about it telling people it was illegal to bring pets in the store. It helped a bit as I don't see it near as often. I wouldn't care if all size dogs were allowed in stores but they aren't and I don't like the attitude of the small dog owners who think they can bring their dogs wherever they please.


I was sitting in the parking lot at the grocery store the other day waiting for my husband to come out. I saw three women get out of a car walking into the grocery, one of them was carrying a dog. I was thinking to myself, you can't bring this dog into the grocery. 

I live in a Tourist area, we have a lot of people here from out of state right now vacationing. We have very very strict Health Codes/regulations here, dogs are only allowed in Businesses if they are Service Dogs. I don't know if this dog was allowed in the store or if the owner was told they had to take it outside or not. 

My pet peeves are pretty much the same as others, people letting their dogs run loose, owners not picking up their pet's waste. I also see a good number of dogs and people riding in the back of pickup trucks here. It should be illegal if it isn't already. Very unsafe IMO. I've seen dogs jump out of the back of pickups when I've been in traffic and all of us had to come to a screeching halt.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Most of the ones listed are little peeves of mine. But my big one has been since I started my job. I work in a city and it really gets under my skin when people have dogs (usually bully breeds and mixes in this city) and then just throw them in the backyard or let them wander the streets. In the yards they're normally chained up or in a kennel. And add long as the chain is long enough for the dog to move around a little and they have food and water there's nothing we can do about it the way the animal cruelty laws are here. I've only seen animal control step in when the dog is extremely malnourished. It doesn't help that the city animal shelter is beyond capacity. But I really don't understand why someone gets a dog to just throw it in the yard and never let interact with it or let it inside. 

Sorry for venting.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Improperly used/uncontrolled flexi-leads is my number one complaint.
I also dislike people who think they know everything about dogs and will be the first to tell you all about how smart they are and how wrong I am.
Lastly, dogs with their heads out the window of a car as it is in motion. 

I like to think I'm a very responsible pet owner and a lot of others prove me right!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A good rule of thumb for nails is that they should not touch the ground when the dog is standing still. Get your dog into a stand. If they're not touching, they're not affecting the splay of his foot. Significantly shorter than that is fine and perhaps better, but as long as they don't touch when the dog is standing, you know they're not excessive.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is unkept dogs; I don't think its cute to see a golden sliding due to excessive foot hair. Or any dog with dread locks (when not breed appropriate) with embedded dirt. Or long nails. Or Snarls & matts. Or old dirt/mud obviously not from recent adventures.

Another pet peeve of mine - if I am out in public with one or more of my dogs, people that assume their dogs can come up to play/greet with mine and then act like my dogs must be aggressive when I say no. I don't know you, your dog or what care you take of your dogs and I am not willing to risk your 'friendly' dog attacking one of my dogs. This is especially annoying if I have one dog that I am obviously training, and someone just lets their dog come into my dogs space ... he only wants to say 'hi' --


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve with other dog owners is this:

People who use their dog as a status symbol trying to look tough or bad. Usually it's pits but you see other "mean looking breeds" treated the same way like rots, etc. They'll have something like a chain for a collar, or some ridiculous studded collar to make them look "mean". That dog should be a beloved member of your family, not compensation for your small man parts. 

Though I find it amusing, because as a young attractive girl, if I'm going to go rush up to a guy with a dog, it's going to be a guy with a golden! The guy with the "mean looking" dog just makes me roll my eyes.


As an example:







<-- Is that not the most ridiculous looking thing you've ever seen in your entire life? Poor dog.  I don't know these people, this picture was found on a "breeder's" listing as a picture of their sire. Drives me nuts. What's so bad is I'm sure there are PLENTY of people with the same mentality buying their puppies.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

People who excuse all the bad behavior of their dog because "he's a rescue, so he has issues." 
Umm, yes, and you knew that when you got him and should have been prepared to work on those issues.
THEN they give me the attitude because we got Max as a puppy. From - oh, my God, she's going to fry forever - from a back yard breeder, no less. 

My response to the people who pick up their little yappie dogs and look terrified when they see Max is "don't worry, he had breakfast." Yep, I'm that evil.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> My biggest pet peeve with other dog owners is this:
> 
> People who use their dog as a "bad status symbol. Usually it's pits but you see other "mean looking breeds" treated the same way like rots, etc. They'll have something like a chain for a collar, or some ridiculous studded collar to make them look "mean". That dog should be a beloved member of your family, not compensation for your small man parts.
> 
> ...




This is the absolute worst pet peeve of mine. These people shouldn't be allowed pets of any kind IMO. The poor dog just looks sad if you look at his eyes. There are soooo many pitbull puppies in shelters and yet they still continue to breed these mixed breed "pitbulls" and other unregisterable bully breeds that are bred solely to look tough. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Should have added the halfwits that are nosey and prying and ask me how much I paid for Deaglan. My standard answer is _More then you make in 2 months._
Shuts em right up.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

People that drive with that little dog on their lap and hanging out the window OR the big dog sitting in the passenger seat. Have they ever considered what will happen to their dog in just a minor fender bender if the airbag goes off???


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I am one of those people that say, he's a rescue, to sort of rationalize his bad behavior. Hunter has been with me a long time. But he's never learned how to properly greet another dog, he still rushes them, and freaks other dogs out occasionally. So I keep him on a leash in dog on dog meetings. This way I can correct him if he misbehaves and attempts to rush or push against the other dog. Most of the time he's completely ok, but once in awhile I need to pop his leash, tell him NO, and make him sit. I don't let him get away with it, but I do offer the "he's a rescue" phrase. Many obedience classes, a CGC, and 7 years of work, and we're still using that phrase.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

ArchersMom said:


> This is the absolute worst pet peeve of mine. These people shouldn't be allowed pets of any kind IMO. The poor dog just looks sad if you look at his eyes. There are soooo many pitbull puppies in shelters and yet they still continue to breed these mixed breed "pitbulls" and other unregisterable bully breeds that are bred solely to look tough. It drives me crazy.


Exactly! I thought the poor dog looked sad, too. What I don't understand is, if these people want to look "bad" or overcompensate or whatever, why not do it with their car or something like that? Something that isn't a LIVING BEING. I feel so sorry for those dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> A good rule of thumb for nails is that they should not touch the ground when the dog is standing still. Get your dog into a stand. If they're not touching, they're not affecting the splay of his foot. Significantly shorter than that is fine and perhaps better, but as long as they don't touch when the dog is standing, you know they're not excessive.


I don't even know if they should be that short. I don't necessarily care if dogs toenails touch the ground when they are standing.... and I don't always really care if you hear a slight tap tap of nails when the dogs are walking in the kitchen. They are dogs, not cats. Nails shouldn't be retracted, and generally when they are running or climbing steep inclines or whatever with you, those nails are good for the dogs to have. 

Show dogs - there's a need to keep the nails VERY short, because when we groom the feet - we want to show the shape of the foot without displaying the ugly nails. <- It looks really nice, but isn't necessary for all homes. I wouldn't necessarily be criticizing anyone if their dogs actually have nails OMG.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> I am one of those people that say, he's a rescue, to sort of rationalize his bad behavior. Hunter has been with me a long time. But he's never learned how to properly greet another dog, he still rushes them, and freaks other dogs out occasionally. So I keep him on a leash in dog on dog meetings. This way I can correct him if he misbehaves and attempts to rush or push against the other dog. Most of the time he's completely ok, but once in awhile I need to pop his leash, tell him NO, and make him sit. I don't let him get away with it, but I do offer the "he's a rescue" phrase. Many obedience classes, a CGC, and 7 years of work, and we're still using that phrase.


The way I'm reading this is that you're explaining the behavior, not excusing it. And I don't have a problem with that at all - my best friend has a rescued Lab who is very cautious of other dogs, and she's very careful with him -as you are with your guy. Zeke is so much better than he used to be, but he still doesn't like people touching his head, or coming up to him too quickly - and so she warns people to stand still, let him sniff you, etc. 
We dogsat for a friend - a little rescued mix guy who had some guarding issues. I told her about an incident with him and Max and her response was, "oh, he gets like that, I think it's because he had to fight for food, you DO know he's a rescue, right?" Umm, yeah, and I understand WHY he may have issues, what I don't understand is not trying to fix those issues!

Does that make sense? I'm not meaning to criticize people like you, I hope you didn't take it that way.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Huckleberry said:


> Exactly! I thought the poor dog looked sad, too. What I don't understand is, if these people want to look "bad" or overcompensate or whatever, why not do it with their car or something like that? Something that isn't a LIVING BEING. I feel so sorry for those dogs.


I have a niece who constantly posts memes on facebook that say how bad she is. She asked me why I never comment on them. I said, "If you have to keep telling everyone how badazz you are, you probably really aren't." Can we say, "overcompensating?" The sad part here is that the dogs suffer. And the owners look like little boys trying to be all big and bad.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> My biggest pet peeve with other dog owners is this:
> 
> People who use their dog as a "bad status symbol. Usually it's pits but you see other "mean looking breeds" treated the same way like rots, etc. They'll have something like a chain for a collar, or some ridiculous studded collar to make them look "mean". That dog should be a beloved member of your family, not compensation for your small man parts.
> 
> ...


*EXACTLY* what I'm talking about. That dog looks like a twin to the bully pit owned by a young 'gangsta' idiot (with his drawers hanging off), that attacked Ax back in January. Only difference was it didn't have the studded muzzle thing working but it had a bicycle chain for a collar. 

Also TOTALLY agree that they are compensating for what the lack in manhood dept.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> "If you have to keep telling everyone how badazz you are, you probably really aren't."


Could *NOT AGREE MORE*.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Not picking up poo

People who have their earphones on listening to whatever and are oblivious to what their dogs are doing

People who tell their kids not to touch the dog because it will bite and then wonder why the kids are terrified of dogs- why can't they teach the kids to ask if it is ok to approach the dog


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

alphadude said:


> *EXACTLY* what I'm talking about. That dog looks like a twin to the bully pit owned by a young 'gangsta' idiot (with his drawers hanging off), that attacked Ax back in January. Only difference was it didn't have the studded muzzle thing working but it had a bicycle chain for a collar.
> 
> Also TOTALLY agree that they are compensating for what the lack in manhood dept.



Poor Ax!  I'm glad he was okay!

Unfortunately around here you see those kind of owners and dogs far more than you should. It doesn't make them look cool, they just look like idiots and I feel bad for their dogs. These people are the reason you see SO many pits and pit mixes in shelters, they're completely irresponsible pet owners.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I live in an area where pit bulls are the main breed around, and it frustrates me when i see choke collars, the pinch type collars (forgot the name) and scary looking chain's for a leash, why should a dog need all of those things on them? if they were properly trained they wouldn't even need any of those things.

majority of people don't pick up after their dog and its super annoying, along with having their dogs off the leash in busy streets. I once was walking with chester, and there was another dog across the street, she wanted to greet chester so bad and she almost ran into the street, if it wasn't for the person driving beeping the horn she would have been a goner.

people who question the way i feed chester thinking it's way too little for a dog of his size.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The chain leash is for dogs that can bite through leather or nylon leashes in a second. I had a cane corso a few years ago in a puppy class. That little guy could get through any other kind of leash in a minute. Unfortunately chain leashes don't give you a lot of control. As for pinch collars, I use them and like them. There are many different types and styles. I prefer them over choke chain collars by far.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

1) Endlessly quoting Caesar Milan- especially when it's clear they haven't got a freaking clue what any of it really means. 

2) Trying to use my dogs to 'socialize' their dog who has aggressive issues. Sorry, but my dogs don't have dog-aggressive issues and they got that way because I keep them away from bad situations. Fix your dog in a training class under the supervision of someone who knows what they're doing. DO NOT try to bring your dog up to mine on the street, ignore my refusals, get into my space, and force my dogs and I into a potentially bad situation. I'm totally going to get slammed for my bad attitude, but I'm only responsible for protecting the mental health if my boys- I didn't cause anyone else's dogs to have issues and I sure as heck am not going to use my boys as guinea pigs to 'solve' them. For goodness sake- I'm trying to BUILD Fuzzy's confidence! Not shatter it completely by exposing him to a bunch of emotionally messed up dogs! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Dancer said:


> 1) Endlessly quoting Caesar Milan- especially when it's clear they haven't got a freaking clue what any of it really means.
> 
> 2) Trying to use my dogs to 'socialize' their dog who has aggressive issues. Sorry, but my dogs don't have dog-aggressive issues and they got that way because I keep them away from bad situations. Fix your dog in a training class under the supervision of someone who knows what they're doing. DO NOT try to bring your dog up to mine on the street, ignore my refusals, get into my space, and force my dogs and I into a potentially bad situation. I'm totally going to get slammed for my bad attitude, but I'm only responsible for protecting the mental health if my boys- I didn't cause anyone else's dogs to have issues and I sure as heck am not going to use my boys as guinea pigs to 'solve' them. For goodness sake- I'm trying to BUILD Fuzzy's confidence! Not shatter it completely by exposing him to a bunch of emotionally messed up dogs!
> 
> ...


I totally agree! It's not my job, or Max's, to be a training tool!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Ax!  I'm glad he was okay!
> 
> Unfortunately around here you see those kind of owners and dogs far more than you should. It doesn't make them look cool, they just look like idiots and I feel bad for their dogs. These people are the reason you see SO many pits and pit mixes in shelters, they're completely irresponsible pet owners.


Poor Ax nothing! Happily, he came out without a scratch. He deftly side stepped the sneak attack from behind, must have heard him coming. He latched onto the back of that monster's neck as he passed, and actually had the advantage! He was trying to take the pit down, but he wasn't strong enough. 

Poor ME!!! I wasn't going to chance that thing getting loose and grabbing Ax by the throat because he'd be dead in seconds if that happened. I grabbed Ax by the collar and the pit by the bike chain and put my body between 175 lbs or so of riled up dogs bent on killing each other. Took everything I had to keep them apart until gangsta boy arrived to collect his monster. He's VERY lucky I had nothing left at that point because he almost certainly would have gotten "tuned up" if I did. I was beyond furious...


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Poor Ax nothing! Happily, he came out without a scratch. He deftly side stepped the sneak attack from behind, must have heard him coming. He latched onto the back of that monster's neck as he passed, and actually had the advantage! He was trying to take the pit down, but he wasn't strong enough.
> 
> Poor ME!!! I wasn't going to chance that thing getting loose and grabbing Ax by the throat because he'd be dead in seconds if that happened. I grabbed Ax by the collar and the pit by the bike chain and put my body between 175 lbs or so of riled up dogs bent on killing each other. Took everything I had to keep them apart until gangsta boy arrived to collect his monster. He's VERY lucky I had nothing left at that point because he almost certainly would have gotten "tuned up" if I did. I was beyond furious...


Wow! That's impressive, I can't imagine what it would take to hold back two big dogs bent on fighting each other. Every so often in our rural area you'll see loose pits and that scenario scares me, I'm 5 foot and weigh less than Huck!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

goldensmum said:


> Not picking up poo
> 
> 
> People who tell their kids not to touch the dog because it will bite and then wonder why the kids are terrified of dogs- why can't they teach the kids to ask if it is ok to approach the dog


You hit the nail on the head with this one! We were at a family reunion this weekend, and there were 6 dogs there. My cousin has 3 children under the age of 5 and was telling her kids that they couldn't touch one of the dogs, because it would bite them. The dog was a 3lb chihuahua, who does not have a history of biting. The kids were terrified of all of the dogs at first, and I was seriously peeved off, because I had to keep Ripley away from the kids for an entire day and had to constantly watch her like a neurotic obsessive person. I just wanted to enjoy myself and let her have fun, but instead I was a glorified babysitter because even if Ripley got within 5 meters of these kids, they would howl and scream. I knew I was going to have to keep an eye on Ripley around the kids, but didn't realize that the children had never been exposed to dogs before, and that they were completely terrified of them. Eventually, after working with the kids and Ripley for about 4 or 5 hours, they realized that she was friendly, and wouldn't hurt them. The kids parents did nothing to help with this socialization, but I know that I helped all of the other members of the family who had brought their dogs, because we were all starting to go crazy from having to keep such a close eye on the dogs. The kids only interacted with Ripley, seeing as she was the only dog that the kids became comfortable with completly over the course of the weekend, but they were able to let the other dogs approach without screaming by the end of the weekend. I honestly think that people, even if they don't have dogs, need to socialize their children with dogs, and prevent them from having fear of them at young ages. Everyone is going to encounter dogs in their lives, and it is something that enhances the lives of all that they are around. Why not give your kids the benefit of learning how to approach, love and enjoy the company of dogs?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

People who leave their dogs in the car in the summer to run into a store for "just a minute" and they are gone for much, much longer. Leave your dog at home in hot weather! 

I'm not generally a confrontational person, but I have called the police on a few occasions.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Not cleaning up after their dog has gone the bathroom.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

People who threaten to break my window if I leave my dog in the car for a few minutes. Mind you I am responsible about what I do....it is never hot nor for more than to run in and pay for gas. People who like to give their unsolicited advice on how or what I should do with my dog. People who just walk up and pet my dog or tell me it's OK when she does something she isn't supposed to and I am correcting her for it...such as excessive greeting. People who slip my dog a treat without asking. People who.complain their dog is a monster yet have not invested anytime etc in training beyond basic puppy or potty training. People who assume Goldens come out of the womb trained.

ETA....I should say in my area people threaten to break windows in 40 degree weather when you are parked in the shade and you seriously only run into pay for gas....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, a lot of us seem to have common pet peeves!

I have not read every single post yet, my apologies. I need to catch up.

I have a couple of different pet peeves and if somebody feels targeted, not my intentions but you asked for pet peeves.

I HATE it, when somebody lost a precious fur baby but they phrase it as: We had to put him/her down. My first thought is always: Did you take him/her in the backyard and shoot him/her? That is what it sounds like to me. They are so much better ways to phrase that.

Then I HATE when somebody posts about losing an older dog and of course, are clearly heart broken and somebody posts: Well, your dog was already a senior, given that the life span of a Golden Retriever is only 10 - 12 years, your dog did live to old age. Everything after 10 is icing on the cake. 

Excuse me? If you cannot post that you are sorry for their loss, then don't say anything at all!!! It does not matter how old a dog was when he/she passed, it hurts just the same!!

Okay, I am done.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

You have literally named some of my biggest pet peeves!! But the two that get me the most are these:


Mayve said:


> tell me it's OK when she does something she isn't supposed to and I am correcting her for it...such as excessive greeting.
> 
> People who assume Goldens come out of the womb trained.



The first one almost drove me insane when my two were puppies and I was still training them. And the second one was so rude, people couldn't believe my golden was acting naughty. HA!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sdhgolden said:


> You have literally named some of my biggest pet peeves!! But the two that get me the most are these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to work retail and we would frequently have parents with kids having a tantrum or acting up, and the parents would apologize and usually correct the kid. My response was always, "it's okay." I didn't mean that the behavior was okay, I meant that there was no need to apologize - maybe if you look it that way, it won't annoy you when people say that.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> My response was always, "it's okay." I didn't mean that the behavior was okay, I meant that there was no need to apologize - maybe if you look it that way, it won't annoy you when people say that.


Yea, that's what I mean when I say it. It's meant to convey 'no offense taken'. 

Now if I'm trying to work on getting the dog to sit and they're encouraging them to misbehave and jump up and such, that's a different issue.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I used to work retail and we would frequently have parents with kids having a tantrum or acting up, and the parents would apologize and usually correct the kid. My response was always, "it's okay." I didn't mean that the behavior was okay, I meant that there was no need to apologize - maybe if you look it that way, it won't annoy you when people say that.



Oh you're right. Let me clarify. That is fine and I don't get frustrated by that at all. What I do get frustrated about is when they tell me it's ok and tell me to just let them be. For example if my dog would jump on someone and I try to correct that and they say it's ok he can jump on me. Or it's ok all dogs jump. Or it's ok you don't have to make him stop. That is different and rude IMO. Just let me do what I want with my dog and stop encouraging him to jump on you! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sdhgolden said:


> Oh you're right. Let me clarify. That is fine and I don't get frustrated by that at all. What I do get frustrated about is when they tell me it's ok and tell me to just let them be. For example if my dog would jump on someone and I try to correct that and they say it's ok he can jump on me. Or it's ok all dogs jump. Or it's ok you don't have to make him stop. That is different and rude IMO. Just let me do what I want with my dog and stop encouraging him to jump on you! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I'd probably go, "it's okay!" just so you wouldn't feel bad that he jumped on me.


----------



## Pooklook (Mar 10, 2014)

My top 3:

1) Inconsiderate people who simply let their dogs out unleashed and unsupervised to the street to relieve themselves (usually in other peoples' property) and without regard for their dog's safety ...yeh I'm talking about you dear neighbor.

2) Ignorant people who harshly judge dogs just by how they look (breed prejudice). Pure ignorance! There are no bad dogs, only bad owners!

3) then, on the other hand; idiots who hang a 30lb chain (probably stolen from a public park swing set) around their poor dogs neck because they want to look tough.

ok ok, one more...

4) when people with small dogs get so embarrassed by their dogs not walking properly that they pull up on their lead so hard that they lift their legs off the ground and drag them around a few feet while the poor little dogs choke, that's just so wrong -it boils my blood!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

sdhgolden said:


> Oh you're right. Let me clarify. That is fine and I don't get frustrated by that at all. What I do get frustrated about is when they tell me it's ok and tell me to just let them be. For example if my dog would jump on someone and I try to correct that and they say it's ok he can jump on me. Or it's ok all dogs jump. Or it's ok you don't have to make him stop. That is different and rude IMO. Just let me do what I want with my dog and stop encouraging him to jump on you! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes....that's what I meant to. It is OK to say it's ok....meaning you understand. It's not ok to encourage the bad behavior and actually go out of your way to get my dog to jump on you.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Old ladies giving me the evil eye when Buddy pees on the grass in the park but don't bat an eye at the man peeing on the other patch of grass less than a yard from a public bathroom :doh:


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> We dogsat for a friend - a little rescued mix guy who had some guarding issues. I told her about an incident with him and Max and her response was, "oh, he gets like that, I think it's because he had to fight for food, you DO know he's a rescue, right?" Umm, yeah, and I understand WHY he may have issues, what I don't understand is not trying to fix those issues!
> 
> Does that make sense? I'm not meaning to criticize people like you, I hope you didn't take it that way.


I fully understand what both of you are saying.

But, you should also consider that you cannot always "fix" the issues. You can try to, but some things that happen to them cannot just be _undone - _not with all the love and training in the world_._

I share many of the pet peeves that have been listed here...dogs in back of trucks, dogs who are put outside and ignored, dogs who aren't taken care of properly...the list goes on and on. 

The only one I can add to the list that hasn't been mentioned is prejudice against certain breeds / sizes / origins of other peoples' choices in pets.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruby13 said:


> I fully understand what both of you are saying.
> 
> But, you should also consider that you cannot always "fix" the issues. You can try to, but some things that happen to them cannot just be _undone - _not with all the love and training in the world_._
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying and I agree - my best friend has a rescue who hates having anyone touch his head or try to hug him - after three years, he still won't tolerate it from anyone but me. (I have no idea why, and even then it has to be on his terms. He has to come to me, and initiate it.) He no longer reacts by baring teeth, so that's a good thing! 
What bothered me with the dog who snarled at Max was that his owner didn't seem to think she should even try to "fix" the problem.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I know this one's already been mentioned but I had to share this pic I snapped when I went to Petsmart to get a cone. I hate flexi leads! Actually I hate people who don't know how to use them! 
This lady was letting her dogs go everywhere as far as the lead could go. What if someone came in with their dog? Yikes! As you can see they were blocking my way in. To make things worse she was holding a child, talking on the phone and trying to talk to the guy at the desk. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah those flexi leads are bad. I get paranoid that the dog running on the full length of the flexi is going to run around my legs and cut them with that nasty nylon cord that burns like fire 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We just came from a walk at the park, where I spent half the time watching and waiting for the people in front of me. Little dog on a flexi lead, the owner had no clue where it was - and its collar was loose as all get out too. Max would be fine if it slipped the lead, he'd just sit there, but I'm dogsitting and I'm not too sure about this little guy we're watching.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> People who come into the vets office with their dog way ahead on a flexi lead. It makes me crazy. Is your dog sick? Do you see that lady with the cat who dislikes dogs? Yes, you say your dog is friendly, but it is growling!


+1,000,000! 99% of people who use flexileads! shouldn't use flexileads.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Totally agree!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My big pet peeve today would be people who don't take enough pictures of their dogs or cats! 

IF your dog goes MIA - you should hopefully be able to have a bunch of pictures - all over the map as far as well groomed or grungy... and CURRENT photos to show.

Nothing more frustrating than to see a puppy picture for a 4 year old dog who is missing. Or a really dark bad picture... <- Good example is I just looked at a missing cat picture... black cat which was barely discernable in the dark picture + eyeflash! 

It's hard enough for "non dog" people to really tell one breed from another, much less tell one golden retriever from another.... make it easier with good current pictures!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just thought of another last night as I was trying to sleep and couldn't because the neighbors Collies were out singing the song of their people. 
Owners who let their dogs out at night and let them bark for what feels like an eternity when it was only a half hour. Especially when it is right at my bedroom window. Lovely people great neighbors other than that.....


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I totally agree. I have a mean experience with a vicious chihuahua. But tell me, what is "teacup apple head chihuahua". I´m trying to imagine it´s face.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Owners who LEAVE their gates wide open, and their dog attacking you and your pups. This happened to me on Saturday...nothing worse than getting attacked by a dog on a walk...because of a stupid careless owner (A pit bull owner as well)


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

1. Pincher collars . Especially on a Golden
2. People that tell me pincher collars are humane. 
When I hear that from someone I want to put a pincher collar around the persons neck and give it a nice humane yank


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

People who give up their dog or puppy. 

When you purchase or adopt a dog or pup no matter how well you do your research a pup or dog may have health issues or be a dog that is harder to train etc. You cannot guarantee the dog will exactly fit your lifestyle. Don't get the pup or dog unless you are willing to go the max for that pup or dog no matter whether it has issues or not. 

It just bothers me to no end to hear people say or to actually give up their dogs. 

Being a responsible owner is taking care of the dog you adopted or purchased for the entire life of that dog.

I just don't have empathy for this.

A responsible owner

Will make sure they can afford to care for their dog for all normal care
Will make sure they can afford to care for special health problems
Will make sure they can afford to get the best medical or training care for their dog.
Will make the time and train their dog. they need their minds challenged.
Will make the time to exercise and play with their dog.
Will socialize their dog to live in our world to the best that they can.
Will love and nurture their dog.
Will make sure their dog is a family member and not put out in the yard because they won't make the effort to train the dog.

Dogs are loving sentient beings that need to be a part of the lives of their owners.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This is one of the rare times I'm going to have to disagree - I'd much rather see someone give up a dog or puppy, and let it go to a home where it's going to be loved and cherished - than to see someone keep a dog that doesn't fit their families or their lifestyles.

In a perfect world, everyone would research and know exactly what they're getting into. We all know that doesn't happen (raises hand and admits to impulse buying). There was a recent thread where the poster admitted that she didn't think she could handle a puppy who had already shown signs of resource guarding and she was worried about her children and their friends. I would much rather see that puppy in a home with no children than worry about one of her kids being bitten, and the dog being put down because of it.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with solinvictis AND I agree with laprincessa.


I don't know if most of these fall under"pet peeves" 
Because a pet peeve isnt supposed to make your blood boil .
And when a trusting loving animal is abused or neglected in some way it brings my anger to a maximum level.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

murphy1 said:


> People that drive with that little dog on their lap and hanging out the window OR the big dog sitting in the passenger seat. Have they ever considered what will happen to their dog in just a minor fender bender if the airbag goes off???


 
I was just in an accident Sunday and the airbags went off and all night I kept thinking how if I had been driving with a dog in the back I would not have had a dog. And the lap thing annoys me -- they think it's cute.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Just thought of another last night as I was trying to sleep and couldn't because the neighbors Collies were out singing the song of their people.
> Owners who let their dogs out at night and let them bark for what feels like an eternity when it was only a half hour. Especially when it is right at my bedroom window. Lovely people great neighbors other than that.....


 Yep I had a neighbor like that -- 2 beagles howling at every leaf that blew past. And they were both tied to the front porch on about 8 ft leads and lunged at everyone walking by. Eventually, both dogs were given up at different times. :no:

Oh, and they also escaped a few times!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

sdhgolden said:


> I know this one's already been mentioned but I had to share this pic I snapped when I went to Petsmart to get a cone. I hate flexi leads! Actually I hate people who don't know how to use them!
> This lady was letting her dogs go everywhere as far as the lead could go. What if someone came in with their dog? Yikes! As you can see they were blocking my way in. To make things worse she was holding a child, talking on the phone and trying to talk to the guy at the desk.
> 
> View attachment 425274
> ...


 Oh, that's ridiculous. The store should have asked her to reign in her dogs.
Again, I bet she think's they are cute.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Megora said:


> My big pet peeve today would be people who don't take enough pictures of their dogs or cats!


That wouldn't be our house
If a stranger came to visit our home and they looked at the pictures around the house, they might not guess we had children but they would definitely know we had pets


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I took Max to the vet today - routine thyroid check - and there was a guy there with a female Golden, very happy girl, wanted to play with Max. As he was checking out, another person came in with a dog that looked like a pit mix. She had it under control, it didn't look happy and was very vocal, so I kept Max close. The guy, however, totally was ignoring everything, as his happy Golden girl slipped her collar and bounded over to the other dog. A total stranger got between the Golden and the other dog as he just stood there! 

Then, when he got the Golden back to him, he didn't even attempt to tighten the collar. If that other dog had bitten the Golden, it would have been horrible! I was so annoyed, if I hadn't been more concerned with keeping us away from the situation, I probably would have yelled at him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

And see.... The owner of the bully did her part by controlling her dog, but there is only so much you can do. And I hate that about pet owners.

Hubby once WALKED Rem up to a dog who was obviously uncomfortable and I have NO IDEA WHY! He never does that and knows it's my pet peeve but he had a moment of stupidity I guess. Well let me tell you, I made it many moments afterwards lecturing him about it lol!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Owners of small snarky dogs that pick them up when you walk by with your dog/s on leash. All the while the small dog is barking and growling, and my dogs are ignoring and politely walking past. Just because my dogs are big doesn't mean they want to eat your dog like a snack.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YES.. this happened to me the other day, coupled with a dirty look from the owner! What is my dog doing to offend you, he is walking by my side and has no interest in your little rat dogs. Come on. My dog is fine, its yours that need help. Stop babying these little dogs people! Dogs are dogs and that's the bottom line.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

tine434 said:


> And see.... The owner of the bully did her part by controlling her dog, but there is only so much you can do. And I hate that about pet owners.
> 
> Hubby once WALKED Rem up to a dog who was obviously uncomfortable and I have NO IDEA WHY! He never does that and knows it's my pet peeve but he had a moment of stupidity I guess. Well let me tell you, I made it many moments afterwards lecturing him about it lol!


Exactly - I'm not a fan of bully breeds, but all I could think about was if that dog had gotten loose and torn the Golden up, they would have blamed him and not the Golden's owner. I felt bad for that dog's owner, she was holding him between her legs, arms around his chest, holding him back. The Golden was just being happy silly "don't you love me?" typical Golden. We had to walk by the dog to get to the examining room, and Max wanted to say hi to him, too - umm, no - I held Max on the other side of me, close to me, and she held the other dog tight still - he was still obviously stressed out so we were taking no chances. 

I'm not a perfect owner, I've walked Max up to other dogs to say hi, but not when the dog clearly doesn't want it!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with many of the posts here, and have a lot of the same pet peeves, but one that I haven't seen mentioned is when someone has a (usually small) dog who is yapping/barking away at my dog or whatever else, and the owner just stands there letting the dog carry on. I realize they must not know enough to redirect the dog's attention, but why don't they just get the dog out of that situation, instead of reinforcing the obnoxious behaviour by letting it go on like that? (Incidentally, these dogs are often on flexi-leads, ugh. )


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Another one is when I'm working with my dog and don't want to be disturbed, so when I see someone heading my way with another dog, I take my dog try to get as far away from them as possible - and the other owner keeps on following me with his/her dog. I think this is really a variation of the "he just wants to say 'hi'" thing, but really. It wouldn't hurt their dog if they didn't get to meet every dog they saw during their walks, and to keep following someone who is clearly not interested in a meeting is just clueless.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

gldnboys said:


> Another one is when I'm working with my dog and don't want to be disturbed, so when I see someone heading my way with another dog, I take my dog try to get as far away from them as possible - and the other owner keeps on following me with his/her dog. I think this is really a variation of the "he just wants to say 'hi'" thing, but really. It wouldn't hurt their dog if they didn't get to meet every dog they saw during their walks, and to keep following someone who is clearly not interested in a meeting is just clueless.


So many times we will be off to our own throwing the orange ball and swimming out to get it and someone with or without a dog comes over to chat. I don't want to be rude and even feel like a jerk inside that I just want them to go away. Especially when I'm working a lot, it's our time together. I dont want to spend it with strangers talking. 
Lately it's been a friendly moms with thier kids. Ive stopped apologizing when Jaxx runs up and either jumps or shakes them or thier kid and gets them wet. They came up to us. I don't want to be rude or aloof, but I really do feel like such an ass for wanting them to just go away in my head. 
I'd probably get arrested if I started going over to every mom with thier kid playing and started hanging around talking to them


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sam Hill said:


> So many times we will be off to our own throwing the orange ball and swimming out to get it and someone with or without a dog comes over to chat. I don't want to be rude and even feel like a jerk inside that I just want them to go away. Especially when I'm working a lot, it's our time together. I dont want to spend it with strangers talking.
> Lately it's been a friendly moms with thier kids. Ive stopped apologizing when Jaxx runs up and either jumps or shakes them or thier kid and gets them wet. They came up to us. I don't want to be rude or aloof, but I really do feel like such an ass for wanting them to just go away in my head.
> I'd probably get arrested if I started going over to every mom with thier kid playing and started hanging around talking to them


We've stopped before on a walk and just watched an owner with their dog. They were throwing a Frisbee and it was amazing to us how far the dog was actually going out for it! We never watched for more than a min or so and never actually interrupted, we just enjoyed the watch. Now I wonder if that was considered rude lol.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

tine434 said:


> We've stopped before on a walk and just watched an owner with their dog. They were throwing a Frisbee and it was amazing to us how far the dog was actually going out for it! We never watched for more than a min or so and never actually interrupted, we just enjoyed the watch. Now I wonder if that was considered rude lol.


Definitely not rude in the least although there *ARE* exceptions - see below. 

Ax and I experience this exact situation on a daily basis. I can honestly tell you, people and their dogs as spectators do not bother either of us at all. I personally consider it a compliment. Ax will basically ignore the other dog and focus on his discs and me. I actually think he likes to ham it up a bit when there are other people watching. He especially likes it when they clap (as I always do). 

Funny related story. Almost 5 years ago, Ax and I were in a park doing our thing on a brisk, late fall Saturday afternoon. We were way out in the middle of an enormous field. There is a walking path around the perimeter of the area and I noticed a woman walking a golden. They stopped to watch for a minute or two and then began walking toward us. As they got closer, I saw that the golden had a *magnificent *coat - it made Angus (who was not even born at that point) look bald and he has quite a coat himself. Anyway, it became apparent almost immediately, that this woman was quite obnoxious. She introduced herself and her dog (that had like 5 names starting with Sir) and began to wax eloquently about his impeccable breeding (some pretentious sounding "kennel" in South Carolina - don't recall the name) and his champion bloodlines etc. I was frankly, not particularly interested in any of this but in the interest of civility to a fellow golden aficionado, I nodded politely, hoping she would take the hint and just leave. She then kindly shared some "advice" as to how I could improve Axl's "ratty looking fur". Continuing, she opined that he might* not* even be a purebred golden or if he was, he was very poorly bred. At this point, I had to chuckle because as she was babbling, this "poorly bred, ratty coated" golden was sprinting back and forth catching 60-70 yard bombs and occasionally stopping to roll in the muddy grass and fallen leaves just for the sheer joy of it, while her impeccably groomed, champion bloodline golden was sitting there listlessly like a lump on a log. She continued babbling that they had just come from the groomer in preparation for the "ring" at a "show" they were planning to attend later that day. She then decides that she wants fluffy or whatever his name was, to meet Ax. I responded that Ax didn't look particularly interested in meeting either one of them. Not to be dissuaded, she walks "fluffy" over to Ax who had just gotten up, covered with mud and leaves, from rolling on the ground, and the dogs sniff each other for a few seconds after which Ax re positions himself alongside her dog and promptly lifts his leg and *generously* marks his whole side before trotting away and picking up his disc. This of course, was *not appreciated* by 'Ms. Obnoxious' who began screaming "now what am I going to do, the groomer is closed, bla bla bla we have a *SHOW* later today, bla bla bla and how *dare* your "unkempt" dog pee on my beautiful fluffy". I said, perhaps, you should not have approached us and perhaps you could learn to bathe "Fluffy" *yourself*. I called Ax with a head nod, and walked away barely able to control my laughter. Ax seemingly had a big satisfied grin on his face as well. 

P.S. I fed him a steak for dinner that night. lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have the greatest stories! LOL


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's kind of a pet peeve with me when people choose a public place to train and then get annoyed when another dog, who's there for a walk or a little fun, wants to play. 

If you don't want people to approach, put up a sign or something - "training in progress, please don't approach."


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

alphadude said:


> Definitely not rude in the least although there *ARE* exceptions - see below.
> 
> Ax and I experience this exact situation on a daily basis. I can honestly tell you, people and their dogs as spectators do not bother either of us at all. I personally consider it a compliment. Ax will basically ignore the other dog and focus on his discs and me. I actually think he likes to ham it up a bit when there are other people watching. He especially likes it when they clap (as I always do).
> 
> ...


AMAZING, I love it. Good boy Ax! Hahaha


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My biggest pet peeve is people that know their dogs are rude and decide to take the "let him get in a fight...he'll learn" attitude. We were at a dog park a few years ago, back when we still went to dog parks, and this lady with a pitt mix comes over to say "hi". The dog started chasing Maggie trying to get the ball she was playing with. My husband takes Maggie to a different part of the field and the pitt follows them. The owner goes "His favorite thing to do is steal balls out of other dog's mouths...I figure, he'll eventually get into enough fights to learn his lesson." Needless to say, that was our last trip to the dog park.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

maggiesmommy said:


> My biggest pet peeve is people that know their dogs are rude and decide to take the "let him get in a fight...he'll learn" attitude. We were at a dog park a few years ago, back when we still went to dog parks, and this lady with a pitt mix comes over to say "hi". The dog started chasing Maggie trying to get the ball she was playing with. My husband takes Maggie to a different part of the field and the pitt follows them. The owner goes "His favorite thing to do is steal balls out of other dog's mouths...I figure, he'll eventually get into enough fights to learn his lesson." Needless to say, that was our last trip to the dog park.



Yikes! Some people.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> You have the greatest stories! LOL


Best part is they are *ALL* 100% true. No need for embellishment. 

I think it's because Ax and I spend so much time out in public and encounter so many people along the way resulting in a multitude of experiences - both good and bad. Also, we are a LOT alike in many ways. I've always heard the "folk wisdom" that dogs start to look like their owners or vise versa. I'm not entirely sure about that, but perhaps Ax picked up some personality traits from me...including complete disdain for pretentious idiots, and the tendency to not go looking for trouble, but deal with it swiftly and decisively should it come calling.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

sdhgolden said:


> Yikes! Some people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


If you ask me, it's the PEOPLE who need a good beating...not the dogs.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

I have three that really get me going...

1.) We walk Lucy in a variety of places. In preparation for therapy work, if she in fact enjoys doing it. I cannot stand when people let their dog charge up to Lucy. A dog is most comfortable when they can approach a situation at his/her own pace. I cannot even count how many times I've had to step in between the two and say we're training please recall your dog.

2.) People who leave their dog loose in the front yard. This happened to me yesterday actually. A neighbors labradoodle came booking it at Lucy barking away. I actually had to grab it by the collar, jump around to it's back, and bear hug it to the owner came out. I then proceeded to give him an earful and said next time I will call animal control or worse.

3.) This may be number three but it is numero uno in my book. When people yell at their dogs in awful, violent correction. Not only that, but they never verbally praise them. However, what can I expect from their screaming at a dog that doesn't know what the owner requires. The worst story actually happened a few months back. We were up north with Lucy, my sister-in-law, her boyfriend, and her doberman. The ladies went to the store while we watched the dogs. Lucy and I are playing tug in the backyard. Her boyfriend was on his phone. The dobe did his best job to get his attention but couldn't. So like any dog, he went to find some sort of stimulation. What he found was an ant hill, and decided to have a protein filled snack. Well when her boyfriend saw this, he screamed at him, grabbed him, and rubbed his nose in the ant hill and said some choice words to the dog. I then said some choice words of my own to him. After that I grabbed a chuck it ball, the dobe retrieved it and brought it back while wagging his little stubby tail. He dropped it and sat at my feet. I then told the guy that all dogs need stimulation by their owner, otherwise they will find it elsewhere. Needless to say my sister-in-law and this man are no longer together.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

alphadude said:


> If you ask me, it's the PEOPLE who need a good beating...not the dogs.



I agree! :doh::doh:


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Current pet peeve? Competitive owners! All dogs have things they're great at and they have things that need work. No dog is perfect, although it's easy to be blinded by owner/doggie love some times!

I'm not even certain perfection should be the goal, at least not for a typical pet. Politeness and manners, certainly. But enjoying life should be most important.

Just my opinion. But I see so many dog owners giving others the side eye while acting like they have their own dog's act 100% perfect, when it's obviously not the case. 

Besides, I've noticed there's a definite karma that comes with getting cocky about my dogs! The second I congratulate myself on how well we're all doing is when chaos will inevitably ensue.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Another one that goes with noreaster's comment: Judgey pet owners.

Southwest DC is an up and coming area, so, we have a lot of judgey hipster types. When Maggie was little, I'd get asked "what is she a mix of?" So I'd say "she's all golden." They'd roll their eyes and say "Oh, well, we RESCUED our dog. I just can't see wasting money on a purebred when there are so many needy dogs at the shelter." Then, of the purebred owners, they'd all ask "where is she going to puppy kindergarten. We took ours to a private school, and now that he's an adult, she keeps him for more training during the day while we are at work." My response to that was always "She's home schooled."


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

maggiesmommy said:


> Another one that goes with noreaster's comment: Judgey pet owners.
> 
> Southwest DC is an up and coming area, so, we have a lot of judgey hipster types. When Maggie was little, I'd get asked "what is she a mix of?" So I'd say "she's all golden." They'd roll their eyes and say "Oh, well, we RESCUED our dog. I just can't see wasting money on a purebred when there are so many needy dogs at the shelter." Then, of the purebred owners, they'd all ask "where is she going to puppy kindergarten. We took ours to a private school, and now that he's an adult, she keeps him for more training during the day while we are at work." My response to that was always "She's home schooled."


Hilarious! When did dogs become kids, anyway? And I say this as someone who might just possibly deserve the description "helicopter dog owner."

It just seems like a shame to let our relationship with our dogs become complicated by ego gratification. I was at a class a while back with my 5-year-old BC mix, who was having a good day, and there was a woman there with a young, very happy, very enthusiastic lab mix, who wasn't, but so what, she was adorable. Her owner watched us and then kind of curled her lip at her own dog and said, "Oh YOUR dog is so good!" and I said, kinda shocked, actually, "Well, for one thing he's FIVE. Look how cute your girl is!!! She loves everything!!!" and she just looked disgusted and embarrassed, for no good reason, really.

Made me kind of sad for the dog...


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

alphadude said:


> If you ask me, it's the PEOPLE who need a good beating...not the dogs.



That would probably solve a lot of these pet peeves of ours! 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

maggiesmommy said:


> Another one that goes with noreaster's comment: Judgey pet owners.
> 
> Southwest DC is an up and coming area, so, we have a lot of judgey hipster types. When Maggie was little, I'd get asked "what is she a mix of?" So I'd say "she's all golden." They'd roll their eyes and say "Oh, well, we RESCUED our dog. I just can't see wasting money on a purebred when there are so many needy dogs at the shelter." Then, of the purebred owners, they'd all ask "where is she going to puppy kindergarten. We took ours to a private school, and now that he's an adult, she keeps him for more training during the day while we are at work." My response to that was always "She's home schooled."



"judgey hipster types" - Hilarious. Probably all Prius driving "hypermilers" too. Google it. I call them treehuggers.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

-flexi leads. If you cannot figure out how to push the button to keep your dog close to you, then you should have a regular leash. 
-fat dogs. I cannot stand when people let their dogs get overweight. You control how much they eat. They don't have thumbs, they can't open a dog food container by themselves. My neighbors dog can barely walk because she's so overweight, and this poor dog is two years younger than my 11.5 year old 3 legged lab mix. If anything ever happened to her where she needed a leg amputated, they'd have to have her put to sleep. There's no way she could get around on 3 legs.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

alphadude said:


> "judgey hipster types" - Hilarious. Probably all Prius driving "hypermilers" too. Google it. I call them treehuggers.


Oh, I call them a few other things, too...none of which follow the GRF foul language rule...

But, yep, that's the type...the only satisfaction I get is that they swarm the Farmer's Market looking for locally sourced veggies...but the farmer's markets get their veggies from the same place the Safeway does...they just charge more...hubby calls it the "hipster tax".


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

maggiesmommy said:


> Oh, I call them a few other things, too...none of which follow the GRF foul language rule...
> 
> But, yep, that's the type...the only satisfaction I get is that they swarm the Farmer's Market looking for locally sourced veggies...but the farmer's markets get their veggies from the same place the Safeway does...they just charge more...hubby calls it the "hipster tax".


I hear you on the GRF rule, I've already been warned. LOL

Your husband is absolutely right. I call it the same thing rich people call the lottery...the 'stupid tax".


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

maggiesmommy said:


> Oh, I call them a few other things, too...none of which follow the GRF foul language rule...
> 
> But, yep, that's the type...the only satisfaction I get is that they swarm the Farmer's Market looking for locally sourced veggies...but the farmer's markets get their veggies from the same place the Safeway does...they just charge more...hubby calls it the "hipster tax".


I live in Amish country - so we get the tourists wanting to buy the "authentic Amish-made" crap, most of which is made by anyone who knows how to cut hearts out of wood, paint them, and string them together. Yes, the Amish BUY that crap from anyone who's willing to make it and sell it. 
I love the Amish people, but that's the truth.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

maggiesmommy said:


> Another one that goes with noreaster's comment: Judgey pet owners.
> 
> Southwest DC is an up and coming area, so, we have a lot of judgey hipster types. When Maggie was little, I'd get asked "what is she a mix of?" So I'd say "she's all golden." They'd roll their eyes and say "Oh, well, we RESCUED our dog. I just can't see wasting money on a purebred when there are so many needy dogs at the shelter." Then, of the purebred owners, they'd all ask "where is she going to puppy kindergarten. We took ours to a private school, and now that he's an adult, she keeps him for more training during the day while we are at work." My response to that was always "She's home schooled."


 I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are so freakin funny.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Just thought of another one! Well it kind of goes along with one I said earlier. People who don't respect your rules about your dog. Because "they have a dog and they do it this way". I have asked my nephew repeatedly not to pull the tennis out of my dogs mouth after they bring it back because they WILL drop it. And he always says I have two labs I know how to do this. He's 11.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

tine434 said:


> We've stopped before on a walk and just watched an owner with their dog. They were throwing a Frisbee and it was amazing to us how far the dog was actually going out for it! We never watched for more than a min or so and never actually interrupted, we just enjoyed the watch. Now I wonder if that was considered rude lol.


No. That is not even close to being rude. Unless you parked yourself and started talking about your dog. Or had your kid trying to pet a the owners wet dog and making a scene when your dog got him wet.

I would even say the problem is mine. People like to interact and talk with thier dog. Jaxx and I enjoy our time so much that I have taken time from other fun things I try to do. So when we go out to play, we want to play.
And if it were a like minded person with a ball chasing golden who was the owners heart, I would enjoy talking. 
I like dogs so much more than most humans that I have to own more of the blame in this. But it's still a pet peeve. Peeve would actually be a good name for a golden 

No you weren't rude.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! 13 pages of pet peeves. What's that say about us as a group?


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

alphadude said:


> Definitely not rude in the least although there *ARE* exceptions - see below.
> 
> Ax and I experience this exact situation on a daily basis. I can honestly tell you, people and their dogs as spectators do not bother either of us at all. I personally consider it a compliment. Ax will basically ignore the other dog and focus on his discs and me. I actually think he likes to ham it up a bit when there are other people watching. He especially likes it when they clap (as I always do).
> 
> ...


I needed to hear that story Alphadude. 
That is further proof to me that just like close couples share each other characteristics , I find pets do too. 
Don't tell me that you wouldn't have urinated on her first if it wouldn't have gotten you a ride in the back of a police car.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be cool with Deaglan taking a leak on any dog no matter how obnoxious it's owner or their dog was. It's not indicative of the breed. I wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Alphadudes dog could feel that woman's holier than thou attitude . Anyone can think what they want about anybody and any bodies dog. What gave this woman the right to go out of her way to go straiten Alphadude out verbally? I didn't read the part of his story where he asked her opinion. I think the situation was handled appropriately. I feel bad for her dog. Goldens are the definition of fun and living life. In my opinion a golden that isnt allowed to be him/herself is doing a disservace to the dog.
Maybe she will think the next time she tries to make herself feel better by hurting the feelings of others. Alphadudes Golden is bad as Clint Eastwood when he was Dirty Harry.
I apologize if you don't think we are worthy of a golden retriever.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Blowing off opportunity for socialization*

Yes, I am resurrecting this thread. I did not wish to share some of my other pet peeves, but what I experienced last night really got my goat. 

I was walking Mercy last evening about an hour before sunset. I had noticed that a family in the neighborhood had just gotten a GSD puppy. A few weeks ago I first saw the GSD puppy across the street when I was walking Mercy. It was still fairly small and young. It was being walked by a middle aged woman. I did not feel like going across the the street to pet it at that time. I saw it again when I was driving again to the store one day, and I said aw man! I was hoping for another opportunity to come across it's path. 

That opportunity came yesterday, or so I thought. I saw a young couple walking the GSD puppy, who looked like he had grown some. I was thinking I had better introduce myself and Mercy now before he gets any bigger. It took alot of guts for me to make that effort. I approached them (nervous of course because of my shyness, but nonetheless wanting to be friendly) and was about to say hi when the young man gave the leash to the young woman and then the GSD barked. They had no interest in socializing their dog whatsoever. Yes, I wanted to say hello to the puppy, but I was giving this couple in the neighborhood a great opportunity to socialize their puppy and teach it to be nice before it got any older and they just blew it! Maybe they were afraid their dog was aggressive. Well yeah! I know that GSDs especially those that are not well bred will become aggressive earlier especially without socialization. By not socializing their dog though, they are taking a risk of a worse encounter down the road. The dog sensed their fear. They were not confident in a meet and greet. They made the greatest effort to get out of my way instead of giving their dog a chance to say hello. By doing that they are only teacing the dog to be even more fearful and aggressive!

What if in the future their when it's all grown up, this dog lunges as Mercy even when I am minding my own business because it learned to be agressive at other dogs including mine of course due to lack of socialization? I am already having to dodge other vicious dogs as it is. If we're going to be sharing our neighborhood sidewalks when walking our dogs, I would rather be friends than adversaries with this dog. GSDs can be wonderful dogs when socialized, but monsters when they are not, especially if gotten from an irreputable breeder. Just had to vent.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> Yes, I am resurrecting this thread. I did not wish to share some of my other pet peeves, but what I experienced last night really got my goat.
> 
> I was walking Mercy last evening about an hour before sunset. I had noticed that a family in the neighborhood had just gotten a GSD puppy. A few weeks ago I first saw the GSD puppy across the street when I was walking Mercy. It was still fairly small and young. It was being walked by a middle aged woman. I did not feel like going across the the street to pet it at that time. I saw it again when I was driving again to the store one day, and I said aw man! I was hoping for another opportunity to come across it's path.
> 
> ...


 I am that GSD owner in the sense that I am not interested in just anyone meeting and greeting my puppy. If someone is headed at me that I don't know clearly intent on meeting us I will remove my dog from the situation as well. We had a bad experiences with an unknown dog and their owner when Sage was only a few months old that made me decide right then and there that no one had the right to meet her and it was my responsibility to make sure she was safe. You don't know if these people have already had a bad encounter, if said puppy has all.its shots etc. They may not have seen this as a great opportunity as you did. perhaps the next time you are out and see them you could stop a good distance and engage them in conversation and then ask if the dogs could meet. If they see Mercy is well behaved they might be more inclined to let it happen. This isn't intended to be mean etc...just looking at it from a different perspective. My Sage is well socialized and gets along well with many other dogs even though she wasn't allowed meet and greats with other dogs on our walks.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know if it is a "pet" peeve but I have an issue with people who give up on their dog just because it is older. I recently had a 10 year old dog returned to me (I am the breeder) because the owner had a new baby and did not have the time for the dog any longer. While I am relieved that the dog did not go to a shelter or just put down, I am stumped by the heartlessness to drop of an older dog without any thought or care that a 10 year old dog is extremely hard to place in a new home. Of course she has a great kennel mate in the 13 1/2 year old dog that was returned to me last year!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> I don't know if it is a "pet" peeve but I have an issue with people who give up on their dog just because it is older. I recently had a 10 year old dog returned to me (I am the breeder) because the owner had a new baby and did not have the time for the dog any longer. While I am relieved that the dog did not go to a shelter or just put down, I am stumped by the heartlessness to drop of an older dog without any thought or care that a 10 year old dog is extremely hard to place in a new home. Of course she has a great kennel mate in the 13 1/2 year old dog that was returned to me last year!


Ugh! I hate that excuse. I think you should always ask if they plan to give the first child up when the second one comes along and gets difficult. We have a 14 year old lab in our shelter right now. I just started crying when I saw him. He's the sweetest, most exuberant old guy I've ever met with tons of spirit still. I'd take him if I could afford the extra vet bills.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

My Pet peeves:

Leaving your dog in a hot car, you'd think that it would be common sense not to do so but obviously not.

People who leave their dogs chained up outside, why did they get a dog in the first place?

Pit fighting. Just why? 

Dogs in the back of pick up trucks. We're actually getting a pickup truck soon, and my mum and I were having a conversation about where the dogs were going to be in the new truck. She says ''why don't they go in the back?'', and responded, ''the back seat, yea for sure,'' and then she said ''no, the outside bucket part.'' :doh:

I love pitbulls but I hate most people who have them and do not know how to train them. Archer and I went for a walk two days ago, and yet again we had the problem with the roaming pitbull. We walked by the house and at first I didn't see it so I was thinking great until I saw it laying by the side of the house. It quickly rushed up tail wagging and I was thinking that it was strange but may be it wasn't aggressive. So I pet it and it starts trying to sniff Archer so I allow it. Then I noticed that it kept bearing its teeth very slightly so I immediately ended it and it started going after him, so in a stern and loud voice I said, ''get away from him'' and ''shoo!'' It got scared enough that it left him alone. This dog is a problem and the owners have been asked repeatly to have control of him. 

Small dogs are a special pet peeve. I don't like that people have chihuahuas or other small dogs who are aggressive and they taunt them on purpose because they think that it's cute when they snarl, growl and bite. 

I don't think that kids should be walking dogs and it bugs me. 

I think parents are irresponsible when they allow and encourage their kid to touch my dog without my permission. 

...that's all for now....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mayve said:


> I am that GSD owner in the sense that I am not interested in just anyone meeting and greeting my puppy. If someone is headed at me that I don't know clearly intent on meeting us I will remove my dog from the situation as well. We had a bad experiences with an unknown dog and their owner when Sage was only a few months old that made me decide right then and there that no one had the right to meet her and it was my responsibility to make sure she was safe. You don't know if these people have already had a bad encounter, if said puppy has all.its shots etc. They may not have seen this as a great opportunity as you did. perhaps the next time you are out and see them you could stop a good distance and engage them in conversation and then ask if the dogs could meet. If they see Mercy is well behaved they might be more inclined to let it happen. This isn't intended to be mean etc...just looking at it from a different perspective. My Sage is well socialized and gets along well with many other dogs even though she wasn't allowed meet and greats with other dogs on our walks.


I think what I might do is try to greet them without Mercy and ask for a playdate sometime if I don't chicken out. it's hard not to chicken out after already having had a negative encounter with someone. Often at festivals or special events, I ask my husband to hold Mercy so I can pet a beautiful GSD, since I know they can be dog aggressive.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Leslie B said:


> I don't know if it is a "pet" peeve but I have an issue with people who give up on their dog just because it is older. I recently had a 10 year old dog returned to me (I am the breeder) because the owner had a new baby and did not have the time for the dog any longer. While I am relieved that the dog did not go to a shelter or just put down, I am stumped by the heartlessness to drop of an older dog without any thought or care that a 10 year old dog is extremely hard to place in a new home. Of course she has a great kennel mate in the 13 1/2 year old dog that was returned to me last year!


I think it's likely they never truly loved that dog and or are incapable of actually "loving" a dog. Because the fact of the matter is that dogs who get up to that age make up for all expenses and difficulties in caring for them.... with their sweetness. After our dogs (Sammy and Danny) turned 8 or 9.... they basically graduated to the "can do no wrong" stage of their life. 

I have friends whose goldens were the same way... and the last moments with their dogs were sweetest ones. My friend who owned Danny's sweetheart (Danny and this girl grew up together in the same classes and showed the same times, looked and acted alike, were practically littermates by how they greeted each other and would hang out together during class).... this girl passed away blissfully at 15, laying in her usual spot under a kitchen chair watching her mom cook supper.

Dogs who are valued and loved to that extent... are never given up by their owners.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> I don't know if it is a "pet" peeve but I have an issue with people who give up on their dog just because it is older.  I recently had a 10 year old dog returned to me (I am the breeder) because the owner had a new baby and did not have the time for the dog any longer.  While I am relieved that the dog did not go to a shelter or just put down, I am stumped by the heartlessness to drop of an older dog without any thought or care that a 10 year old dog is extremely hard to place in a new home. Of course she has a great kennel mate in the 13 1/2 year old dog that was returned to me last year!



This breaks my heart...what is wrong with people?! So glad they are back with you...


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Definitely the dog owners who do not pick up after their dogs. I am shocked at how many poop piles I see on sidewalks and lawns in my neighbourhood. It gives the rest of us responsible pet owners a bad name.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think it's likely they never truly loved that dog and or are incapable of actually "loving" a dog. Because the fact of the matter is that dogs who get up to that age make up for all expenses and difficulties in caring for them.... with their sweetness. After our dogs (Sammy and Danny) turned 8 or 9.... they basically graduated to the "can do no wrong" stage of their life.
> 
> I have friends whose goldens were the same way... and the last moments with their dogs were sweetest ones. My friend who owned Danny's sweetheart (Danny and this girl grew up together in the same classes and showed the same times, looked and acted alike, were practically littermates by how they greeted each other and would hang out together during class).... this girl passed away blissfully at 15, laying in her usual spot under a kitchen chair watching her mom cook supper.
> 
> Dogs who are valued and loved to that extent... are never given up by their owners.


 Yes I agree with you 100% here. No owner that loves their dog will ever give them up because they are old. It makes me mad to think some people just don't care enough


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

EvaDog said:


> Definitely the dog owners who do not pick up after their dogs. I am shocked at how many poop piles I see on sidewalks and lawns in my neighbourhood. It gives the rest of us responsible pet owners a bad name.



I'm with you on this one. Especially in a neighborhood or popular parks. It's weird, I've been traveling these past couple days and I've gotten a few looks from people as I am picking up my dogs poop! Like I'm weird for having my own doggie bags and cleaning up after my dogs. Haha


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

MaggieandBailey said:


> This breaks my heart...what is wrong with people?! So glad they are back with you...


 
Me too! I lose sleep thinking that one of my "kids" is just left in someones back yard all by themselves or dropped off at the local humane society.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My newest dog has 2 chips. One is my information, the other is her breeder's information. I thought it was a great idea. She was chipped before I picked her up by her breeder.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> I don't know if it is a "pet" peeve but I have an issue with people who give up on their dog just because it is older. I recently had a 10 year old dog returned to me (I am the breeder) because the owner had a new baby and did not have the time for the dog any longer. While I am relieved that the dog did not go to a shelter or just put down, I am stumped by the heartlessness to drop of an older dog without any thought or care that a 10 year old dog is extremely hard to place in a new home. Of course she has a great kennel mate in the 13 1/2 year old dog that was returned to me last year!


Because we all know old dogs take the most time.... 15 minute potty breaks and constant corrections for chewing.... oh wait no, that all happened years ago and now they're just tired and loving and would enjoy the new addition I'm sure. Ugh, people......


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Probably the worst one for me is when people say 'oh I love my dog so much' but then go on to say that they can't stand the hair etc so the dog lives outside, but it's ok because the dog knows they're loved. When I say my dogs live inside and sleep on my bed they usually look horrified and/or disgusted. At this point I implement great self discipline and say nothing. However, my expression may give away what I am thinking, as in 'I feel sorry for your dog and you don't deserve to have one'. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mayve said:


> I am that GSD owner in the sense that I am not interested in just anyone meeting and greeting my puppy. If someone is headed at me that I don't know clearly intent on meeting us I will remove my dog from the situation as well. We had a bad experiences with an unknown dog and their owner when Sage was only a few months old that made me decide right then and there that no one had the right to meet her and it was my responsibility to make sure she was safe. You don't know if these people have already had a bad encounter, if said puppy has all.its shots etc. They may not have seen this as a great opportunity as you did. perhaps the next time you are out and see them you could stop a good distance and engage them in conversation and then ask if the dogs could meet. If they see Mercy is well behaved they might be more inclined to let it happen. This isn't intended to be mean etc...just looking at it from a different perspective. My Sage is well socialized and gets along well with many other dogs even though she wasn't allowed meet and greats with other dogs on our walks.


I'm with you Mayve- when I am out walking with my dogs I am not interested in being someone's socialization "experiment". If they want to come meet my dogs alone without their dog I am 100% happy to accomodate, but I am not okay with strange/unfamiliar dogs coming up as I've experienced and witnessed too many bad encounters that way. There are very few dogs I will allow my dogs to socialize with and in each case I know the owner, know the dog and know my dogs will not be lunged at, snarled at or harmed. I am my dogs' best advocate and will do anything in my power to prevent a bad experience while out walking. It may seem rude to another owner, but if they do not ask me first and advance in my direction, I will let them know we are not socializing with them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Leslie B said:


> I don't know if it is a "pet" peeve but I have an issue with people who give up on their dog just because it is older. I recently had a 10 year old dog returned to me (I am the breeder) because the owner had a new baby and did not have the time for the dog any longer. While I am relieved that the dog did not go to a shelter or just put down, I am stumped by the heartlessness to drop of an older dog without any thought or care that a 10 year old dog is extremely hard to place in a new home. Of course she has a great kennel mate in the 13 1/2 year old dog that was returned to me last year!


Some of my favorite times and memories are with my senior dogs- age 10+. I am having a blast right now with my almost 11 year old Toby. He is acting like a 3 year old golden again with our almost 2 year old Golden and he is just a lot of fun! He just tried dock diving last weekend for the first time. It is sad that people don't realize what joys these older guys and gals can bring.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm with you Mayve- when I am out walking with my dogs I am not interested in being someone's socialization "experiment". If they want to come meet my dogs alone without their dog I am 100% happy to accomodate, but I am not okay with strange/unfamiliar dogs coming up as I've experienced and witnessed too many bad encounters that way. There are very few dogs I will allow my dogs to socialize with and in each case I know the owner, know the dog and know my dogs will not be lunged at, snarled at or harmed. I am my dogs' best advocate and will do anything in my power to prevent a bad experience while out walking. It may seem rude to another owner, but if they do not ask me first and advance in my direction, I will let them know we are not socializing with them.


Yesterday we were walking at the park, and I saw a gentleman with a GSD who looked to be about a year old coming in our direction. He walked the dog over to a bench, sat down, and held the leash so the dog was close beside him. I put myself on the side of the path he was on, so Max was on the other side of me, and walked him past without approaching the man. 
It was just that easy. He made it clear that he didn't want a meet and greet, and I used it as an opportunity to practice our "walk past another dog without reacting" skills. 

I think it's up to me to steer Max away from anyone who clearly doesn't want to meet, and it's also up to the other person to make it clear.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I go to a dog park just about everyday and everyday there seems to be one owner who is "the know-it-all". Quite the insufferable owner who hands out unwanted advice. She uses a prong collar on her Boston Terrier for crying out loud. Her advice is pretty poor too, but I won't go into details about that.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Yesterday we were walking at the park, and I saw a gentleman with a GSD who looked to be about a year old coming in our direction. He walked the dog over to a bench, sat down, and held the leash so the dog was close beside him. I put myself on the side of the path he was on, so Max was on the other side of me, and walked him past without approaching the man.
> It was just that easy. He made it clear that he didn't want a meet and greet, and I used it as an opportunity to practice our "walk past another dog without reacting" skills.
> 
> I think it's up to me to steer Max away from anyone who clearly doesn't want to meet, and it's also up to the other person to make it clear.


I wish people understood that my puppies needs superceed their wants in situations like this. It isn't personal, well usually not, I just won't take a chance at another bad encounter. I do need to say that I have only ever met one GSD that was agressive, he was a well bred, we'll socialized boy who developed dog aggression at 2 years of age. So while I buy they need to be socialized I also think that the type of socialization matters more than the amount.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Mayve said:


> I wish people understood that my puppies needs superceed their wants in situations like this. It isn't personal, well usually not, I just won't take a chance at another bad encounter. I do need to say that I have only ever met one GSD that was agressive, he was a well bred, we'll socialized boy who developed dog aggression at 2 years of age. So while I buy they need to be socialized I also think that the type of socialization matters more than the amount.


I totally agree with you. It's not your job to socialize my dog. There are so many opportunities for that - most of the people we meet at the park want to let their dogs greet us and I'm fine with it - most of the time. But I don't have the right to force myself on someone who doesn't want it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mayve said:


> I wish people understood that my puppies needs superceed their wants in situations like this. It isn't personal, well usually not, I just won't take a chance at another bad encounter. I do need to say that I have only ever met one GSD that was agressive, he was a well bred, we'll socialized boy who developed dog aggression at 2 years of age. So while I buy they need to be socialized I also think that the type of socialization matters more than the amount.


There is also a more appropriate venue to socialize than out on a leashed walk on city streets. If you want to socialize your dog, go to dog socialization meet up events or visit dog parks!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already, but every time a dog owner says something like "Don't worry, he's super friendly!" it makes me cringe. No, I don't believe you! :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BriGuy said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already, but every time a dog owner says something like "Don't worry, he's super friendly!" it makes me cringe. No, I don't believe you! :doh:



My response to that is always, mine is super reactive and aggressive!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> My response to that is always, mine is super reactive and aggressive!



I always say that too! Haha


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BriGuy said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already, but every time a dog owner says something like "Don't worry, he's super friendly!" it makes me cringe. No, I don't believe you! :doh:


Some people have approach us with a dog of lead where I view the dogs body language as questionable. I ask if they are friendly while still a distance away.

By the 3rd or 4th time I ask we are face to face and then they say "sometimes" :doh:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> My response to that is always, mine is super reactive and aggressive!


I have done this as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

While we are on the subject of people assuming they should send their dogs over to meet your dogs, even if you don't want them too (yes, it's a major pet peeve I have!!:yes, Tahnee GR shared a link on her Facebook page that actually mentioned *socialization is not about puppy play or meeting dogs*, but instead about life experiences and exposures- a huge difference IMO. I've quoted it and sourced this on this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/196618-socialization-check-list-4.html#post4913025

Finally, two things on this particular pet peeve. First, I think owners should realize that their dog may not actually want to go over and meet every dog on their walks or even go play in the dog park or meet up group. A perceptive owner will know their dog's signs of distress or anxiety. Second, perhaps that owner is training their dog to calmly walk past your dog and other distractions and by assuming your dogs want to meet, you may very well have set them back in all their previous training efforts. That happened to us on walks as I was training Yogi and I highly resented it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've learned a lot from this, thank you all for posting about your experiences. Max is one of those, "I love every dog and MUST go greet them!" types, and I've been guilty of saying, "it's okay, he's really friendly!" I've become much more aware of the other dogs' attitudes and body language since reading this thread. 

Today we walked at the park. Our first encounter was a woman with a labradoodle puppy, which she explained to me at length was an F2, after I told her what that meant. Max did greet that dog, after I asked if it was okay. Next was a gentleman with a small dog on a flexi-lead, with a big case of little dog attitude. We were on a cross path, he was on the main path, I wanted to turn left to go on the main path, so we stopped to let him go by. He decided to stop, too, and tell me how the little dog doesn't like big dogs and gets an attitude. Bless Max, he didn't react at all, except to look at me, and then at the little dog, and then back at me like, "does he REALLY think I'm afraid of him?" 

I waited for him to finally move on and get a good ways ahead of us before we started down the path. The little dog was practically walking backwards to keep us in sight, and I have no doubt he would have attacked if we had come one inch closer than we were. (We never got closer than 20 to 30 feet away from him - I'm not good with distance but I know it was a good space!) My question is this - other than going in the opposite direction, was there something I should have done differently? (Bonking the guy on the head and telling him, "your dog is reactive to big dogs, move away!" that is!)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> I've learned a lot from this, thank you all for posting about your experiences. Max is one of those, "I love every dog and MUST go greet them!" types, and I've been guilty of saying, "it's okay, he's really friendly!" I've become much more aware of the other dogs' attitudes and body language since reading this thread.
> 
> Today we walked at the park. Our first encounter was a woman with a labradoodle puppy, which she explained to me at length was an F2, after I told her what that meant. Max did greet that dog, after I asked if it was okay. Next was a gentleman with a small dog on a flexi-lead, with a big case of little dog attitude. We were on a cross path, he was on the main path, I wanted to turn left to go on the main path, so we stopped to let him go by. He decided to stop, too, and tell me how the little dog doesn't like big dogs and gets an attitude. Bless Max, he didn't react at all, except to look at me, and then at the little dog, and then back at me like, "does he REALLY think I'm afraid of him?"
> 
> I waited for him to finally move on and get a good ways ahead of us before we started down the path. The little dog was practically walking backwards to keep us in sight, and I have no doubt he would have attacked if we had come one inch closer than we were. (We never got closer than 20 to 30 feet away from him - I'm not good with distance but I know it was a good space!) My question is this - other than going in the opposite direction, was there something I should have done differently? (Bonking the guy on the head and telling him, "your dog is reactive to big dogs, move away!" that is!)


aah, I wouldn't recommend telling him your dog is reactive move away because he could be very sensitive about someone criticizing his dog and might react in an unexpected way too :cavalry: , but I think you did what you could do under that circumstance. Stangers generally aren't very nice when you criticize their dogs. With one particular annoying dog walker who walks slowly and lets her dog sniff every single leaf, weed, blade of grass or whatever is on the ground, I actually stood and waited and waited and waited for her to move on. The one time I attempted to pass her she got offended and literally started running with her dog (a Scottie) to pass us again, only to slow down once she got in front- don't get that type of reaction at all, but figure she's just a little unbalanced. In Texas that could be very very dangerous! :uhoh:


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

BriGuy said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already, but every time a dog owner says something like "Don't worry, he's super friendly!" it makes me cringe. No, I don't believe you! :doh:



I had a guy who was walking a golden cross tell me this as his dog strained towards my boys. I was maintaining distance while this guy kept closing that distance saying 'she just wants to meet them, this is how she is when she's excited!'. I finally stopped backing away and said 'she sounds angry, NOT like she wants to make friends- I think it's better if she stays away'. Guy still keeps coming, weirdly insistent that his dog meet mine. She got close, immediately snapped at my Steve who behaved like a pro, and turned on my gentle Fuzzy. I got in the middle, put the dogs behind me, and told him 'That's enough, she's scaring my dog and I'm not impressed with her behaviour. We're continuing our walk and you WILL respect our space '. He seemed startled, and finally backed off. It was weird enough that if the dogs hadn't been there and it was just the man invading my space and ignoring my signals and verbal requests for him to back off, I would've likely pepper sprayed him. I still think he likely deserved it. Some strange folks out there on the world...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BriGuy said:


> I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned already, but every time a dog owner says something like "Don't worry, he's super friendly!" it makes me cringe. No, I don't believe you! :doh:


Just have to say.... generally speaking, if somebody comes on our property or if the dogs run up to say "hi" to them - I generally will holler at the people first that "they're friendly" before calling my dogs back. Reason why I do that is because while my dogs are obedient and will come back when called, there's always a chance they will blow me off to MEET SOMEBODY NEW AND AWESOME. 

I'd rather people think dogs running up to them barking their heads off are friendly as opposed to them freaking out and doing something harmful to my dogs. 

Most recent case of that was the guy from the electric company walked all the way up our property to get to the cable box to the far back of our property. The dogs saw him before I did (heavy foliage - bushes and trees and portion of the yard is hilly) and ran out to meet him. When I saw the guy, my dogs were already up 5 feet away from him. 

Saying my dog is friendly in those cases is actually code for "Don't you dare do anything to my dogs".  

@meeting dogs and people - It's actually a good big part of socialization. It's very important if you are a golden retriever owner to train polite meetings and greetings with your dog early on. This way, by the time they are getting big, they already know to keep their feet on the ground and noses out of trouble. 

That doesn't mean you are careless or indiscriminate in what people and dogs you meet. And honestly the other thing too is that any time I let people meet my dogs, it is not about playing or getting the dogs hyped up. 

There's people out there who want the dogs to get excited and silly - and that is fine with their OWN dogs, but it's the surest way to have me glaring at you as you are trying to get my dogs to jump on you or whatever. Only 2 ladies (my obedience instructor and field instructor) are OK to do stuff like that. I guess I should probably add Bertie's breeders to that list - since he seems to "remember" them every time we meet up with them and he goes climbing into their laps and nudging them in the armpit/elbow until they put an arm around him. 

Other thing too - I don't always encourage visits with some people that you know PLANT themselves and it's like pulling teeth getting away to continue my walk. We had some neighbors who were like that that - nice kids, but they'd come out and practically sit on the road while visiting with our dogs, and meanwhile we would be slapping mosquitoes and deer flies and wanting to get going without being rude.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> aah, I wouldn't recommend telling him your dog is reactive move away because he could be very sensitive about someone criticizing his dog and might react in an unexpected way too :cavalry: , but I think you did what you could do under that circumstance. Stangers generally aren't very nice when you criticize their dogs. With one particular annoying dog walker who walks slowly and lets her dog sniff every single leaf, weed, blade of grass or whatever is on the ground, I actually stood and waited and waited and waited for her to move on. The one time I attempted to pass her she got offended and literally started running with her dog (a Scottie) to pass us again, only to slow down once she got in front- don't get that type of reaction at all, but figure she's just a little unbalanced. In Texas that could be very very dangerous! :uhoh:


That's what I was thinking - I just WANTED to bonk him on the head, though!


----------

